# BS visual? Overnighter this weekend?



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Anyone know what the yellow gauge is at? Boyz interested in a source overnighter saturday? Is Joe Wright goin?
Joe


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

BS is probably a solid med to med-hi right now. Last weekend it was above the 6th mark and looked like 3.25-3.5ft on the old guage. Joe Wright was going at a great level last weekend and should be going this weekend.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Unfortunately you won't know if Joe Wright is going until you get there. Spencer Heights will be in regardless. If Joe Wright's not in and you're looking for a longer run, then you might enjoy a short hike up the BS trail and putting on in the Rush and taking out next to the Fire Station building just above Sportsman's Lodge and the Trading Post cabins. You're pretty guaranteed solid flows all weekend up the Poudre drainage. Enjoy!


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

i'm your huckleberry


----------

